
Show HN: YouTube video content extractor - fouadallaoui
Scan.video is a Youtube video content extractor (early prototype). Looking for your feedback.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;scan.video<p>Thanks for trying.
F
======
johnhenry
This is actually really cool, but it took a while for me to figure out what
exactly it does. Perhaps you could emphasize the fact that it allows you to
preform a text search on the text of the video?

~~~
fouadallaoui
Thanks for your comment. First time use is key so I'll definitely work on
that! I put up an "about" page but it's not easily accessible (bottom of the
page).

------
wingerlang
What are some use cases for this?

~~~
fouadallaoui
"Search" is the use case.

For now it's just a Proof Of Concept that looks like a video search engine.
But here is a list of use cases we could think of:

A Social Platform to share a specific scene from a video (not the whole video
like you see on FB, etc). A video bookmark tool to bookmark your favorite
lines in a movie. Or even your favorite scene. A content manager for Youtubers
to help their followers browsing their content faster. A media tool to quickly
collect a bunch of video content for a given news. Think of it as a Twitter
for video content.

Search engines are looking for text and meta data only. We focus on digital
content, which requires some extra steps...

